# 10G Planted Community Tank



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

This is my ten gallon planted community tank,first time showing it off here I still have a few things I will be changing but I wanted to hear what people think about the current setup/stock.
(also! can anyone tell me what the small plant in the bottom right corner of the tank is?)


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

i flipped the photo not sure why its still sideways


----------

